# Snowsuit recommendations?



## Emmalina (Apr 2, 2006)

This will be our first winter in the land of ice and snow and I am baffled as to what snowsuit to go for for my active 16 month old. Is there a brand or price range anyone could recommend - I really need advice and everyone I know here is in the same boat i.e. first child.

Please help!


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

for that age getting one larger then needed cause they will fit it very soon and remember that they will have thicker clothes under it i say get a 2 peice one and i like ones that are not one because if it is warmer the pants are not needed or when you are not going to be out side for long the best thing i can say is just make sure that when you are indoors that you dont keep dc bundled up to avoid them getting to hot







i have not found one type beter then another guess it depends on you budget


----------



## HerthElde (Sep 18, 2003)

I agree, we just buy whatever and layer clothes underneath. Last winter, dd's snowsuit (ski pants and jacket) was one we found at a consignment store for $10, we found this year's at a garage sale over the summer for $4. I couldn't tell you the brand, but they work just fine.


----------



## mamalisa (Sep 24, 2002)

I'm thrilled with the fleece one I got from Land's End. It's super easy to get on and off, has the little flaps that come over the hands and feet and it's really warm. It was $50 (eeekkk!) but worth it, especially since they resale on Ebay for a good price.


----------



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamalisa* 
I'm thrilled with the fleece one I got from Land's End. It's super easy to get on and off, has the little flaps that come over the hands and feet and it's really warm. It was $50 (eeekkk!) but worth it, especially since they resale on Ebay for a good price.

We had one of those last year that was great.I lucked out and got it at the thrift store for $4.It was nice cause she could move in it.I did have anothe winter coat though for days when the whole suit wasn't needed.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I agree about getting two separate pieces. That way you have just the jacket part if you're just going in the car or something. I hate seeing kids in stores and malls and stuff all bundled up in heavy winter stuff; I always think they must be so hot. We had an LLbean set last year and liked it a lot, but it's not something I could ever afford to buy on my own. MIL bought it. If you have the $$, though, I highly recommend it. It was fleece lined and really easy for DD to move in-- not stiff or bulky at all. she was 15 to 17 months during the time she wore it.


----------



## BlueBella (Oct 14, 2006)

Mountain Equipment Coop (if you have one near you, or online) sells a good selection of infant/kids rain/snow gear, infant ones usually have the little fold over mitts etc. I have found them to be good quality and very weatherproof (although a little pricey). They do have good resale value though - they are often on craigslist around here


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

LL Bean and Land's End are my first choices that aren't outrageously expensive. But I have some second hand Hanna Andersson and Babymini Par Catimini snowsuits that I love.


----------



## AmyC (Jul 3, 2005)

My daughter's preschool teacher sent out a message requesting one-piece suits (for those parents getting ready to buy new snowsuits. Of course, they accept whatever we already have!) Here's what she mentioned:

Quote:

Snow suit tips
Some years we get almost all the way through December before we have to struggle with snow suits. It doesn't look like that will be the case this year. Snow suits make getting outside a challenge. We love it when people have those one piece snow suits. The child just needs to sit, push limbs into the right places and then zip up. You never get snow on your belly with those either. So, if you are in the market for a new snow suit for your child, consider one of those. It is also helpful if you find a mitten string- or make one with a strong piece of string(yarn tends not to work) which you can sew onto each mitten. The string runs up the sleeves of the coat/snow suit and keeps the mittens from getting lost when people take them off, which they always do. It helps to label snow suits and mittens and hats, especially at first, since we don't yet have a good feel for who goes with what and things sometimes fall out of cubbies. When it gets to be time to wear boots to school, it is good to have a pair of slippers to leave in the cubby for wearing inside. The more sock like the slippers the better. They need to be the kind that stay on your feet and don't interfere with walking up and down steps like those big fluffy character slippers do. Thanks for your help with all this. We do try to go outside every day unless it is bitterly cold, even if for only a few minutes. That way people are dressed to go at pick up time.
We have a one-piece Hanna Andersson snowsuit that my daughter has worn for the last three years. (Well, this year will be her third year in it. I'm pretty sure this year will be her last in it; we'll see how much she grows!) I also have a jacket for her which she has been wearing this fall, and a heavier parka for the snowy/frigid days ahead. She still fits in last year's parka, and the sleeves have a pull-out seam that gives another inch or so when she starts to outgrow it. I hope we'll get through the whole winter with that. (It was from LL Bean.)

I don't dress her in her snowsuit unless she's going out to BE in the snow. It's not her routine, or only, winter gear. If she's playing in the snow, she gets her snowsuit and her snow boots. Otherwise, she's dressed warmly in heavy pants, her coat, mittens, and a hat. I would not think to dress her in her snowsuit on a cold day if we were going grocery shopping, for instance. So I've never had to worry about needing to undress her, or partly undress her, when we're out in her snowsuit. The one-piece works great, and is wonderful for a tumble.

She'll be using it at preschool, when she'll be recreating in snow whenever they do go outside. I imagine she'll dress normally warmly for indoors, then put on the snowsuit every time they go out. Which means I'll be packing her up in her snowsuit in the morning, I guess. That will be the one difference for us.

The Hanna Andersson gear is expensive, but they have a lot of life in them because they fit for a long time. My daughter could use a larger size this year (she could fit in it, I mean), but her old one definitely fits and is totally fine. I got it off-season and on sale. They had a pre-season sale this year, but the prices were still hefty.

Lots of people have good luck buying winter gear second-hand. I'd look at Lands' End, too.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

I think it depends what you're going to be actually doing outside.

Going from the house to the car? Anything will do.
Little, short jaunts in the snow? A decent quality snowsuit will be fine.
Lots of snow play? Go with something good quality. Last year, we had a Colombia snowsuit. It was really nice and I bought it used for $30. (It was $120 new.)
Hiking, skiing, etc., with the little one? You'll have to splurge or scour for a deal. This year we got Obermeyer bibs and coat, and Kamik snow boots. Kamiks run REALLY small, just so you know. DS is in a 7, but needs size 9 Kamiks. The boots run $40 and the snowsuit was $179, but I got it on eBay for $31 See here. (Some of my personal ski gear is Obermeyer and one of our spare adult snow bibs are 1970s Obermeyers. The style is comically 70s, but they are still in lovely shape, despite all the wear.)

That's my opinion!


----------



## MikoMum (Jan 4, 2006)

I agree with a previous poster---MEC (Mountain Equipment Co-op) rocks. They have nice gender neutral colors too so if you have more kids you can get a ton of use out of their stuff. Their toaster mitts can't be beat. I'm assuming from the flag you're in Canada now---MEC is a Canadian company and a true co-op ($5 lifetime membership). They really stand behind their stuff. Check the website, most major cities have one and it's easy to order online too. For an average 16 month old I'd buy a size 2. If you don't think you'll be in the actual snow that much you may want to consider one of their one piece fleeces----my daughter loves hers and it isn't too bulky in a carseat. I just layer under or over it if it's really cold or windy. My daughter will get 2 full winters out of hers.


----------



## Neva (Feb 12, 2006)

MEC for us too! They also have some really rockin' boots for toddlers too, only $17! They're found in the socks & slippers section not footwear. My boots are from MEC too and are super comfy and warm. They weren't rated high enough for one of the winters I endured in northern MB but despite this my toes stayed warm.
FYI: temp rates shouldn't matter too much on childrens winter clothing, as they shouldn't be out in weather colder than -28 C (-18 F), most clothing should be rated for at least this and they should come in to warm up every half hour. Remember sunscreen!


----------



## northwoods1995 (Nov 17, 2003)

We cannot afford it but I really wanted a Land's End fleece for my daughter. We live in the frozen north and that seemed like the best one.


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

i don't mean to hijack the thread, but a question for the snowsuit experts (i need to get something asap, though we are in nyc, not as cold as canada)...are the fleecy snowsuits as warm as the big thick ones? i was going to get a regular snowsuit, but am hesitant if a) the thinner fleecy ones are just as warm, and b) i wear my ds all the time (13 months), and don't want to be too bulked up.


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

We have this one: http://www.hannaandersson.com/style....simg=31200_C33 for 12 month ds and I love it. It is warm but lightweight. I don't think it will fit next year since he's a tall one but luckily Hanna Andersson resale prices are pretty good.


----------



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barcelona* 
i don't mean to hijack the thread, but a question for the snowsuit experts (i need to get something asap, though we are in nyc, not as cold as canada)...are the fleecy snowsuits as warm as the big thick ones? i was going to get a regular snowsuit, but am hesitant if a) the thinner fleecy ones are just as warm, and b) i wear my ds all the time (13 months), and don't want to be too bulked up.

My gal always seemed toasty warm in her fleece ones.And that was in Chicago weather so pretty similar to NYC.Oh and I was wearing her her first two winters and was glad they weren't as bulky.


----------



## ayme371 (Jan 5, 2005)

Just got ds a Columbia Little Matterhorn one piece suit. Fleece lined, super nice. They are sized a little small though. He's an average size 33 month old and size 4t fits him well. They can be a bit spendy new but I got a good deal on a nwt on ebay. You can also find some awesome deals here

www.sierratradingpost.com
or
www.campmor.com


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

My children always wore the bibs better when really young. My DD has a pair of bibs with a matching coat and I will put thermals on underneath that, depending on the temps I will also put a shirt and sweats over the thermals.


----------



## Emmalina (Apr 2, 2006)

THank you mama's. We went to MEC this weekend and got a onepiece suit for actual snow rolling and hikes - hurrah! We also got a fleece for dp, that shop is wonderful. Will be returning for other ds gear in the future I'm sure. I got a green one which is really cute and the red one made ds look like a teletubby!

Thanks for all of the advice, I hope that you are all snug and warm!


----------

